# SnoWay 28V Skins/Moldboards



## Farmboy71 (Dec 26, 2021)

I am looking for 28 V 9'1" skins/moldboards. They are discontinued by the company. At this point I would take steel,SS, or poly, but would prefer poly. Thank you


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

A welding shop, or perhaps cover or make some from uhmw, this is reasonably priced, up to 1/2" thick.-
https://shop.mentordynamics.com/product/heavy-duty-poly-snow-plow-liner-kit/


----------

